# lower back pain-- please read!



## timsogirl

was wondering if any one experienced nagging lower back pain during early preg? I have read that it could be a side effect of high levels of progesterone causingmy ligaments to relax and stretch... I have no spotting and no abdominal cramping, very nagging nausea with no vomitting, great appetite, very sore bbs, horrible constipation and just feel blah!

I just want to know if the back pain is normal! I am in a waiting period for my new insurance to kick in so I had to go to a clinic to get my levels checked and its taking FOREVER to get the results...

anyone? :shrug:


----------



## FunToRun

Im the same hun been having it on and off for a week. Not sure if its normal. Only thing thats helping me at the mo is a bath. Im 6+1 weeks.


----------



## kileyjo9

ive been having this too, with some pains in my abdomen but no bleeding or cramping. Not sure if all is ok yet, will have to wait until my scan on july 7th. Id say we dont need to worry as there is no bleeding. its when there is pain and bleeding that you should worry. Good luck

Hugs
Kiley


----------



## MrsAgar

I had bad back pain early in pregnancy too. It freaked me out but here I am at 22 weeks with a little wiggler!


----------



## kiki04

You ladies are freakin me out! I had really bad back pain starting a few days ago for nooooo reason at all..... I am on cd 29 today :shrug:


----------



## Chilli

hi - i had really bad back pain for many weeks - now it's moved to my hips - all your other symptoms sound great so i would say try to relax and enjoy being pg!


----------



## babyhopes22

Yup I had that and still do occasionally, i get cramps in my abdomen like period pains too also little sharp pangs every so often, its just your ligaments stretching and relaxing making room for the baby. they only time you should start to worry is if there is heavy bleeding with it, and even then its not always bad news....try to relax and not worry its all part of being pregnant lol


----------



## timsogirl

Thanks ladies! Ive been up since 2am with what appears to be a cold!!! In the dead of summer?!? I have went thru 2 boxes of tissue & can't greet any rest- I am never sick!

another symptom maybe?


----------



## timsogirl

kiki04 said:


> You ladies are freakin me out! I had really bad back pain starting a few days ago for nooooo reason at all..... I am on cd 29 today :shrug:

fingers x!!! :) :)


----------



## timsogirl

& FYI the free clinic did a qualitative blood test rather than a quantitive so they basically just confirmed what I already knew -- that I am preggo. Lab tests for quantitive blood tested every 48 hrs without ins is a lot of cash!! I can't see a doc until Aug 1st when ins kicks back in. 

So I am on my own this time - no docs telling me my numbers. 

Please keep me in prayer :)


----------



## Girlnextdoor

Good luck! I hope this one will be sticky :hugs:


----------



## sammy1205

I didn't get to read all the responses but lower back pain can be a sign of constipation too, in anyone not just pregnant women


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I have horrible lower back pain. It's always there as just a dull ache, but then I'll change from sitting to standing or vice versa and it feels like something just light my muscles on fire! (I have back problems though, so it could be from that)


----------

